# Đắp mặt nạ cả năm mụn đầu đen vẫn đeo bám, bạn phải cho thêm 1 muỗng thứ này



## vietmom (30/7/18)

Nếu loại mặt nạ bạn đang sử dụng không giúp loại bỏ hết mụn đầu đen, hãy cho thêm thứ này ngay nhé.

Thứ nguyên liệu làm đẹp thần kỳ có công dụng trị mụn đầu đen cực đỉnh được nhắc tới là gelatin. Gelatin không chỉ là nguyên liệu quen thuộc trong nhà bếp để chế biến các món ăn mà nó còn có rất nhiều công dụng trong làm đẹp. Trong thành phần của gelatin giàu collagen, dưỡng chất giúp ngăn ngừa, điều trị các dấu hiệu của lão hóa da cực kỳ hữu hiệu, và đặc biệt tốt trong việc trị mụn đầu đen giúp da trắng mịn.

_

_
_Gelatin có công dụng rất tốt trong việc làm đẹp da và trị mụn đầu đen._
​Dưới đây là 3 công thức dưỡng da, trị mụn từ gelatin tại nhà bạn cần tham khảo.

*1. Trị mụn đầu đen bằng mặt nạ gelatin và mật ong*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*
- 1 chén nước lọc
- 2 muỗng canh bột gelatin
- Vài giọt nước cốt chanh
- 1 muỗng cà phê mật ong

_

_
_Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị._
​*Cách thực hiện*
- Cho nước vào nồi đun nóng, rồi bỏ bột gelatin vào, khuấy đều đến khi bột tan hết trong nước.
- Thêm nước cốt chanh và mật ong vào rồ trộn đến khi tạo thành hỗn hợp đồng nhất, đợi đến khi hỗn hợp nguội đi.

*2. Trị mụn đầu đen với mặt nạ bơ và gelatin*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*
- ½ quả bơ
- 1 chén nước lọc
- 2 muỗng canh bột gelatin

_

_
_Nguyên liệu đơn giản và dễ kiếm._
​*Cách thực hiện*
- Bơ sau khu mua về bạn bóc bỏ vỏ, hạt rồi cho vào máy xay, xay nhuyễn.
- Cho nước vào nồi, đun sôi sau đó thêm gelatin và khuấy đều.
- Cho bơ vào nồi, dùng muỗng trộn đều đến khi tạo thành hỗn hợp sánh mịn đổ ra bát đợi nguội là có thể sử dụng.

*3. Trị mụn đầu đen bằng mặt nạ gelatin và sữa tươi*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*
- 2 muỗng canh bột gelatin
- ½ chén sữa tươi

_

_
_Nguyên liệu để thực hiện trị mụn đầu đen_​
*Cách thực hiện*
- Đổ sữa vào nồi rồi đun sôi, sau đó thả gelatin vào trộn đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.
- Đợi hỗ hợp nguội là có thể sử dụng.

*Cách sử dụng 3 loại mặt nạ gelatin trên*
- Rửa sạch mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt và nước ấm để loại bỏ bụi bẩn, các nang lông giãn nở.
- Thoa đều hỗn hợp lên da mặt rồi dùng tay massage nhẹ nhàng, đặc biệt massage kỹ phần mũi, cằm, 2 bên má có nhiều mụn đầu đen.

_

_
_Lưu lại hỗn hợp trên da khoảng 30 phút đến khi hỗn hợp khô  lại thì bạn lột mặt nạ ra và rửa sạch._
​- Cuối cùng, bạn dùng đá, bỏ vào khăn xô rồi chườm qua để lỗ chân lông thu bé lại.
- Áp dụng công thức này 2-3 lần/tuần mụn đầu đen cứng đầu đến mấy cũng bị diệt sạch, da cứ thế trắng hồng, mịn màng.
Chúc các bạn thành công và luôn xinh đẹp.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

